
Divergence in U.S. Sex Ratios by County, 1820–2010 - jhnewman
http://lincolnmullen.com/projects/sex-ratios/
======
kens
One scary sentence from the linked blog post: "Since the 1990s, the map shows
isolated, lightly populated counties with heavily male populations: those are
the counties with prisons."

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Prisoners are included within normal population figures? Interesting.

~~~
dragonwriter
Prisoners are people.

Prisoners live in a geographical location.

Seems kind of obvious that prisoners living within the bounds of a geographic
area would be included in counts of people living in that geographic area.

~~~
herge
If census information is used to apportion government funds, you'd want the
money to go to where they were from (which, if it has such a high number of
prisoners that their population numbers are affected, probably really need the
money), as opposed to going to whatever community managed to lobby to build
the prison.

------
joe_the_user
Women live longer than men.

I wonder how of the divergences not explained by prisons are explained by the
age of the population.

~~~
dajohnson89
Also worth considering, is whether men are more likely to emigrate than women.

~~~
joe_the_user
Indeed,

The graph is almost an essay in "how little raw data can tell you". Are the
areas of more women from emigration, age, areas from which many men have been
taken to prison, something else?

------
ccvannorman
National flip from predominantly male to female happened around 1950, just
after WW2.

~~~
ginko
It was a combination of WW2 and penicillin severely reducing the mortality
rate of childbirth.

------
afarrell
The broad swath of yellow across the south in 1870 is...kinda chilling.

